# 2012 PSE Line-Up



## lungbuster123 (Oct 3, 2011)

Ok im going to post up the new line up here with spec's....


Bow Madness 3G


Specifications:
Brace Height: 7”
Axle-to-Axle: 33 â…›”
ATA/IBO Speed: 330-322 fps
Letoff: 75%
Mass Weight: 4.3 lbs.
Draw Length Range: 25” - 30”
Draw Weights: 50, 60, 70 lbs.
Maximum Limb Bolt
Turns From Bottom: 6
Shipped in: 29”


----------



## lungbuster123 (Oct 3, 2011)

PSE EVO 7

Specifications:
Brace Height: 7”
Axle-to-Axle: 32 ¼”
ATA/IBO Speed: 335-327 fps
Letoff: 75%
Mass Weight: 4.4 lbs.
Draw Length Range: 26” to 31”
Draw Weights: 50, 60, 70
Maximum Limb Bolt
Turns From Bottom: 6
Shipped In: 29”


----------



## lungbuster123 (Oct 3, 2011)

PSE Freak


Specifications:
Brace Height: 7 ¼”
Axle-to-Axle: 38”
ATA/IBO Speed: 358-350 fps @ 33”
322-314 fps @ 30”
Letoff: 75%
Mass Weight: 4.7 lbs.
Draw Length Range: 28” to 33”
Draw Weights: 60, 70, 80
Maximum Limb Bolt
Turns From Bottom: 6
Shipped In: 32”


----------



## lungbuster123 (Oct 3, 2011)

PSE Revenge 

Specifications:
Brace Height: 6 ¼”
Axle-to-Axle: 29 â…�”
ATA/IBO Speed: 340-332 fps
Letoff: 75%
Mass Weight: 4.2 lbs.
Draw Length Range: 24 ½” to 30”
Draw Weights: 50, 60, 70
Maximum Limb Bolt
Turns From Bottom: 6
Shipped In: 29”


----------



## lungbuster123 (Oct 3, 2011)

PSE Vendetta DC


Specifications:
Brace Height: 7”
Axle-to-Axle: 34”
ATA/IBO Speed: 330-322 fps
Letoff: 75%
Mass Weight: 4.3 lbs.
Draw Length Range: 26 ½” to 32”
Draw Weights: 50, 60, 70
Maximum Limb Bolt
Turns From Bottom: 6
Shipped In: 29”


----------



## lungbuster123 (Oct 3, 2011)

PSE Bow Madness XL


Specifications:
Brace Height: 6”
Axle-to-Axle: 36”
ATA/IBO Speed: 340-332 fps
Letoff: 75%
Mass Weight: 4.4 lbs.
Draw Length Range: 25”- 30”
Draw Weights: 60, 70 lbs.
Maximum Limb Bolt
Turns From Bottom: 6
Shipped in: 29”


----------



## The Arrow Guru (Oct 3, 2011)

Ho hum.........


----------



## The Arrow Guru (Oct 3, 2011)

Bow madness XL still the most interesting in the line up.


----------



## lungbuster123 (Oct 3, 2011)

BIGRNYRS said:


> Ho hum.........



I know nothing really impressed me like I was hopeing...hopefully someone has something good up their sleve for this year!


----------



## willsm89 (Oct 3, 2011)

29 inch axle to axle on the Revenge?  Bet thats forgiving...


----------



## The Arrow Guru (Oct 3, 2011)

Kinda gone the Mathews route. Mathews has z, z7, z8, z9, za,zb,zq,zzzzzzzzzzzz ect.
PSE has the same X-force with 4 or 5 different ATA lengths. The bow I like the best is in the Mainline and not the Pro series. The bow madness XL. I love my CRX 32, but when I go away from it I simply will nit be shooting a bow that is any shorter than 35" period.


----------



## willsm89 (Oct 3, 2011)

BIGRNYRS said:


> Kinda gone the Mathews route. Mathews has z, z7, z8, z9, za,zb,zq,zzzzzzzzzzzz ect..



How much one a them zzzzzzzzzz's cost?  i like the sound of that one


----------



## alligood729 (Oct 3, 2011)

Where's the rest of them? That ain't all.......


----------



## alligood729 (Oct 3, 2011)

willsm89 said:


> 29 inch axle to axle on the Revenge?  Bet thats forgiving...



What's that got to do with "forgiving".......it all depends on the indian behind it..


----------



## willsm89 (Oct 3, 2011)

Well just a guess but in general a longer ATA wil result in a more forgiving bow for those archers less in tune with there inner indian


----------



## Payton Everett (Oct 3, 2011)

I like that revenge.. Might look into gettin one. When will they be in the bow shops?


----------



## lungbuster123 (Oct 3, 2011)

willsm89 said:


> 29 inch axle to axle on the Revenge?  Bet thats forgiving...



I shot a Vendetta XS last year with just about if not the same spec's (I think they replaced it with the Revenge), but I know for sure the ATA was the same and I had no problem's out to 60 yards. The thing I don't like about shorter bow's is the string angle...my peep sight was right under the speed nock's on my string.




alligood729 said:


> Where's the rest of them? That ain't all.......



Sorry brother I just posted the ones I figured most would be interested in...feel free to post the rest up if you'd like.


----------



## B Kirkpatrick (Oct 3, 2011)

I like the specs on the Freak


----------



## Alan in GA (Oct 3, 2011)

*thanks....*

I had not seen any 2012s yet.
The "Revenge" catches my eye.
Might stay with my 2008 X Force HF6. However I'll shoot some new bows and see if anything is "OH WOW" : )


----------



## alligood729 (Oct 3, 2011)

lungbuster123 said:


> I shot a Vendetta XS last year with just about if not the same spec's (I think they replaced it with the Revenge), but I know for sure the ATA was the same and I had no problem's out to 60 yards. The thing I don't like about shorter bow's is the string angle...my peep sight was right under the speed nock's on my string.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



There are a couple of changes in the target line too, and the mid  priced bows like the Brute for example, I've heard some good things about it in particular. I haven't even seen the pictures you have, but I did talk to Jim in the woods a little Sat afternoon, before he waxed a doe that I helped drag out....lol. I went to shoot a hog and all I saw was deer, and not shooters...


----------



## alligood729 (Oct 3, 2011)

B Kirkpatrick said:


> I like the specs on the Freak



You would, you tall gorilla armed goober..lolol


----------



## XJfire75 (Oct 3, 2011)

Mehh...

Evo 7 ain't bad. That's bout it.


----------



## BIGHORN26 (Oct 3, 2011)

No.omen??!!??!! I was waitin to see 385 ibo.......


----------



## ranger07 (Oct 3, 2011)

Dang Im going to have to get a bow worth a grand at least. My $650 completely outfitted brute just will not kill a deer.


----------



## GTBHUNTIN (Oct 3, 2011)

I have really been in love w the evo, only reason I didn't get it is because it was 6" bh, now that its 7" watch out wallet here I come!.......the bowmadnesss is a very impressive looking bow as well.


----------



## B Kirkpatrick (Oct 4, 2011)

alligood729 said:


> You would, you tall gorilla armed goober..lolol



I ate my veggies growing up, along with anything else I could get my paws on


----------



## j_hughes113 (Oct 4, 2011)

alligood729 said:


> You would, you tall gorilla armed goober..lolol



HAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!!! He knows you pretty well Brian


----------



## B Kirkpatrick (Oct 4, 2011)

j_hughes113 said:


> HAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!!! He knows you pretty well Brian



And just whats your Draw, Huh?


----------



## alligood729 (Oct 4, 2011)

B Kirkpatrick said:


> And just whats your Draw, Huh?


----------

